

Radioactive boars on the rise in Germany - jackfoxy
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100819/ap_on_re_eu/eu_germany_radioactive_boars

======
pasbesoin
IIRC, in the months after the Chernobyl accident, mushrooms in affected areas
were concentrating the fallout up to 400 times.

